# Uber now accepting cash trips - be safe , carry some cash with you



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.

Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.

Quick FAQ:


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Good reason to carry a Pit bull service dog in front passenger seat and glock under driver seat. Just saying.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

For once “average person” had something worthwhile to say


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Good reason to carry a Pit bull service dog in front passenger seat and glock under driver seat. Just saying.


a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.

Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now. Win win for everyone.

Would this be the end of GoGoGrandparents?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now.


I don't worry about it. My riders are 90+% private and if ever do any uber or lyft is lux from very exclusive areas. 
Its the poor desperate drivers that pickup anywhere who have to be extra cautious. Drivers don't need more potential problems. $3 not worth the risks.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I don't worry about it. My riders are 90+% private and if ever do any uber or lyft is lux from very exclusive areas.
> Its the poor desperate drivers that pickup anywhere who have to be extra cautious. Drivers don't need more potential problems. $3 not worth the risks.


why would rider opt for private driver when uber/lyft is allows on demand service, near instantaneous, insured with safety features, and is probably cheaper (unless you charge rates lower than uber)?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Drivers main point of safety is the fact we don’t carry cash.... if this catch on in my area I’m done with rideshare period.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Drivers main point of safety is the fact we don't carry cash.... if this catch on in my area I'm done with rideshare period.


Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Now with a cash customer we can get more scammers to say the driver stole my money, or I paid the driver but he/she never drove me or some other lie. And it’s a better chance to get robbed. No thanks.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Think about your questions be you ask. But to indulge you, there's all kinds of people with different means and preferences who can be dicerning and discriminating when requesting services. Not everyone wants a stranger driving them or families around. They have their own reasons. Fortunately there many in my area.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


The taxi industry disagrees with you after a few decades of service.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wrong. 

The easiest target is someone alone in a small area. If the driver did any number of trips he could easily have 50 to 100 on him. Plus a getaway car. 

This will be a disaster.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.


JFC this has to be a troll people already scam enough with credit trips . which Market is this live in does anyone know ?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The taxi industry disagrees with you after a few decades of service.





BigRedDriver said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The easiest target is someone alone in a small area. If the driver did any number of trips he could easily have 50 to 100 on him. Plus a getaway car.
> 
> This will be a disaster.


don't be ridiculous, only like 5% of people will use cash trips unlike taxi , mostly of elderly people.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The easiest target is someone alone in a small area. If the driver did any number of trips he could easily have 50 to 100 on him. Plus a getaway car.
> 
> This will be a disaster.


Finally someone with common sense. You sir are a dying breed.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Nobo said:


> JFC this has to be a troll people already scam enough with credit trips . which Market is this live in does anyone know ?


its going to be rolled out to all major markets


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

You don't even get to see if it's a cash trip until completion?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> don't be ridiculous, only like 5% of people will use cash trips unlike taxi , mostly of elderly people.


And the robber knows this how?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> You don't even get to see if it's a cash trip until completion?


Uber does not permit discrimination, therefore it would be treated as any regular trip.



BigRedDriver said:


> And the robber knows this how?


if not with common sense, they will learn with experience


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber is thinking the pay is low enough for the time being. Let’s just make the job more dangerous.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> its going to be rolled out to all major markets


link please

this is going to cause a world of shit . people are going to be quoted X amount for the ride and if it's over the quote they are going to pitch a fit , detours for construction accident takes 30 extra minutes .... shit is about to get real


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> why would rider opt for private driver when uber/lyft is allows on demand service, near instantaneous, insured with safety features, and is probably cheaper (unless you charge rates lower than uber)?


Why would anyone buy a Lexus rather than a Toyota? Why would anyone eat at a restaurant when you can cook at home for a fraction of the cost? Why do folks shot at Whole Foods when there's a Walmart right down the street

My customers like that they get me and my car, rather some random guy driving a pos


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber probably trying to cut costs of credit card processing payments. Average cost is 2% so do the math. 
Someone told me that Uber allows cash throughout some Latin America and regions where they're not legal.



oldfart said:


> Why would anyone buy a Lexus rather than a Toyota? Why would anyone eat at a restaurant when you can cook at home for a fraction of the cost? Why do folks shot at Whole Foods when there's a Walmart right down the street
> 
> My customers like that they get me and my car, rather some random guy driving a pos


Thank you sir. Actually I can't believe I actually responded to the question. I'm getting too old.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

So how does Uber get their share


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Quote from UBER help page FFS this may get me, carrying cash is not a thing I want to do.

Your app will confirm that a trip fare must be paid in cash by displaying "Collect cash" when you arrive at your rider's destination and end the trip. Please note there is no indication of whether a trip will include cash fare before you accept the trip request.



oldfart said:


> So how does Uber get their share


they will take it out of your weekly earnings is what it said on thew help page
Quote from UBER help page

HOW PAYMENTS WORK
You'll keep all the cash you collect. We deduct the Uber service fee from your overall earnings. Any tolls you've been charged along the rider's route will be added to the cash fare total your app confirms at the end of the trip.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

My private clients always pay through venmo or PayPal. Much easier for me to transfer to my kids. When a client calls to request for pickup of a third person while on the phone the Venmo payment comes in. It's a no brainer.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Hey, Fubar employee,

I guess you don't realize that crack heads will do anything over a quick and free to them 5-10$? 
These aren't Oceans 11 heists, it's about the next quick fix for these people.
You're crazy if you don't think Fubar drivers will be targets when it is known they are accepting and carrying cash?

Yet another STUPID move by the millenials who work at Fubar!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.


Cashiers don't drive all over town with the register till. Next will come the same game that cabbies used to play. "Sorry, i don't have change..." then the driver just gets to keep the change, or the rider says, i wil just run in here and get change, and stiffs them.

Uber just keeps tripping over it's own johnson.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Cashiers don't drive all over town with the register till. Next will come the same game that cabbies used to play. "Sorry, i don't have change..." then the driver just gets to keep the change, or the rider says, i wil just run in here and get change, and stiffs them.
> 
> Uber just keeps tripping over it's own johnson.


A moving target is harder to target than a stationary one. One actually carries real cash, while the other is pocket change.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.


what city in CANADA is your market ??? come down to a US metropolex New York , Chcago , LA , DFW . then holler back . love ya


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

oldfart said:


> So how does Uber get their share


I'm sure most rides will still be charged so they will deduct it from your other rides.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> A moving target is harder to target than a stationary one. One actually carries real cash, while the other is pocket change.


Its not a contest as to who has more to lose. But, it is far easier to jump out of a car and blend into a crowd than to rob a store. You can disagree if you like, but this isn't the same, and i think most of us here don't appreciate being talked down to about a legitimate safety concern.

One of the things that made this a little safer for drivers has just been taken away in that market.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Its not a contest as to who has more to lose. But, it is far easier to jump out of a car and blend into a crowd than to rob a store. You can disagree if you like, but this isn't the same, and i think most of us here don't appreciate being talked down to about a legitimate safety concern.
> 
> One of the things that made this a little safer for drivers has just been taken away in that market.


I decided to get a dashcam last week now it seems a bit more urgent


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I think this is a bad idea. People lie to get free rides as it is. Now you will have them running away from payment. You need to carry enough money to make change and now your a Target for thieves.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Nobo said:


> I decided to get a dashcam last week now it seems a bit more urgent


They're taking the dashcam along with your car.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They're taking the dashcam along with your car.


 I doubt it 85% of the population can't drive a standard


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Nobo said:


> I doubt it 85% of the population can't drive a standard


 I do, my truck (v8, Quad cab 4 door- too old for Fubar, is a manual ******!)

This Average person? Just a Fubar schill, plant, troller.
Probably a guy too.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nobo said:


> JFC this has to be a troll people already scam enough with credit trips . which Market is this live in does anyone know ?


I always thought the OP was a shill or troll. I still do now. It appears this cash payment has been happening for 3 years in India.

https://techcrunch.com/2016/02/08/uber-begins-to-see-the-payout-from-accepting-cash-payments/
https://help.uber.com/partners/article/accepting-cash-?nodeId=cae4b926-03d6-4ebf-81c4-75953ef54c0c


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Probably more like half. I learned in one and haven’t driven a stick since.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I always thought the OP was a shill or troll. I still do now. It appears this cash payment has been happening for 3 years in India.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2016/02/08/uber-begins-to-see-the-payout-from-accepting-cash-payments/
> https://help.uber.com/partners/article/accepting-cash-?nodeId=cae4b926-03d6-4ebf-81c4-75953ef54c0c


we all know that, this is about Uber accepting cash expanding into credit based markets. Check the date of the video I posted. Published on Apr 22, 2019 (yesterday night).


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

So what happens when a rider gets out and runs and doesn't pay im sure thats gonna happen alot


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Alantc said:


> So what happens when a rider gets out and runs and doesn't pay im sure thats gonna happen alot


2 scenario,

1) an option to click on 'customer did not have enough cash' , Uber will attempt to charge the credit on file, if no credit on file customer account will be paused until billing issue is resolved.

or

2) Uber consider this cost of business and as independent business owners, you are expected to foot the cost of operating a business in the rare occasions where the rider ran on their obligations.

Probably the former but the latter is possible as well. This is still in experimental phase.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

They better allow drivers to opt out of this cash payment option. I'm not a cashier and the last thing I want to be doing at dropoff is making change for what could well be fake bills. It's not like Lyft gift cards are hard to buy.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> 2 scenario,
> 
> 1) an option to click on 'customer did not have enough cash' , Uber will attempt to charge the credit on file, if no credit on file customer account will be paused until billing issue is resolved.
> 
> ...


Quote from Uber HELP:

Cash trips
*Top-tips*

The *GREEN* screen after the trip shows the amount of CASH you should collect from the rider
Never argue with riders and always request the cash amount which appears on your App. If the rider does not want to pay, do not argue with the rider - Uber will pay you for that trip.
Just let us know through the "Help" function in app be selecting "My rider didn't pay the cash fare"



Bubsie said:


> They better allow drivers to opt out of this cash payment option. I'm not a cashier and the last thing I want to be doing at dropoff is making change for what could well be fake bills. It's not like Lyft gift cards are hard to buy.


Honestly I would love that let the drivers who are wanting to , or don't mind carrying cash /cough (averageperson) do this and the safety conscious folk Opt out .


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm like a bus. Exact change or I keep the change. Thanks for the "tip"!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I think I'll buy some stock in the pepper spray market, instead of uber stock now. If the cash trips comes to my market I'll be getting some


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Get bear spray - its stronger.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Nobo said:


> Quote from Uber HELP:
> 
> Cash trips
> *Top-tips*
> ...


inb4 unethical drivers gets cash then claim rider did not pay


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> inb4 unethical drivers gets cash then claim rider did not pay


just one more thing that makes this poopy


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Pay up front! You already know the price!


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

The posted video is from England. 
Is Uber rolling out this policy in the U.S.?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> The posted video is from England.
> Is Uber rolling out this policy in the U.S.?


Like pool, cash has been spreading into more and more market, including 'first world' markets.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

well many uber drivers have phones worth 500 plus dollars so uber realizes that this is not a big deal


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Great news.., we gonna see a lot of 'Uber driver killed in robbery' reports in near future. 
I think this is the end of ubering for me.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.

If you go to the actual Uber site, you'll see that this is for SOUTH AFRICA. If you watch the video, you'll also see that the driver is on the opposite side of the car, and that they're dealing with foreign currency.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> why would rider opt for private driver when uber/lyft is allows on demand service, near instantaneous, insured with safety features, and is probably cheaper (unless you charge rates lower than uber)?


Because everyone hates UL including pax and there are loads of them that will team up with you just to screw UL out of spite. Pax tell me this.

UL started a war between drivers and pax with their stupid policies incompetence, most especially the dreaded and asinine ratings system.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I see this is a huge opportunity...

For scammers...


The driver didn’t give me proper change, I have him $100 and he couldn’t give me change,,,

(Reality)
The customer gave exact change


Situation 2

“The customer did not pay cash, charge their card on file”

“I paid cash”


Being robbed is only the beginning of how they can screw drivers over.

I’m so glad I only drive the second most expensive option in Orlando =D


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Nobo said:


> HOW PAYMENTS WORK
> You'll keep all the cash you collect. We deduct the Uber service fee from your overall earnings. Any tolls you've been charged along the rider's route will be added to the cash fare total your app confirms at the end of the trip.


If this happens I'll start asking up front if it's a cash ride. Either pay now or get out.



Alantc said:


> So what happens when a rider gets out and runs and doesn't pay im sure thats gonna happen alot


So when rider stiffs us uber still gets their cut from deducting it from our pay, uber gets paid more than it does now. Uber=win, driver=lose.



Nobo said:


> Cash trips
> *Top-tips*
> 
> The *GREEN* screen after the trip shows the amount of CASH you should collect from the rider
> ...


I'll never believe that, we don't get paid now if the rider doesn't want to pay. They just charge back or complain till they get a refund.



Fozzie said:


> EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.
> 
> If you go to the actual Uber site, you'll see that this is for SOUTH AFRICA. If you watch the video, you'll also see that the driver is on the opposite side of the car, and that they're dealing with foreign currency.


I really hope they never do that in the US. I'll gladly swipe your credit card with my square reader while I take a picture of you but cash is for tips only. Frankly I'd prefer the me swipe better than the way uber does it. Better recourse to keep fraud down and more of our pay.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Alantc said:


> So what happens when a rider gets out and runs and doesn't pay im sure thats gonna happen alot


Or when the driver pockets the cash and claims the rider "dined and dashed?"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Then why do cabs get robbed so often. You really have no clue about life behind the wheel.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

[I will roll up to pax with doors locked, and windows opened a crack.]
Me: _"Will this ride be paid by cash, or, credit?"_
Pax: _"cash"_
Me: [shuffle away/cancel ride...cancellation reason: "I felt unsafe"]
_________________________
Afterthought about cash and *pool riders:*
Cash-paying pax opens wallet or purse at their dropoff, to retrieve payment,
with a stranger sitting next to them on each side, eyeballing wallet cash contents.
What could possibly go wrong?

Or, riders get upset with waiting for driver to make change, then, possibly having to
wait even longer, as departing pax demands a receipt for the cash.



SuzeCB said:


> Then why do cabs get robbed so often. You really have no clue about life behind the wheel.


I've seen some areas where buses and taxis have notices posted that
"driver does not carry cash" (I wonder why)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyway, how will uber get yheir cut if the pax hands you the entire enchilada? How many drivers will have to accidentally cancel and take the ride anyhow, before they get wise?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Two words on this: "Violent Robbery " waiting to happen. LOL.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Then why do cabs get robbed so often. You really have no clue about life behind the wheel.


A large percentage of cabs riders pay cash and because the fare are rip off pricing supported by artificial scarcity, the amounts they cumulate over the shift is quite high, unlike Uber, which is the opposite in both areas.


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> My private clients always pay through venmo or PayPal. Much easier for me to transfer to my kids. When a client calls to request for pickup of a third person while on the phone the Venmo payment comes in. It's a no brainer.


Can you please stop taking every single opportunity made available to re-inform us that you primarily do cash rides please?, pretty please?, we get it by now. you have polluted over a dozen threads boasting about the same thing over and over and over again, we get it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Next, Uber will accept payment in antipsychotic medications to facilitate more of their VCs buying rides.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> A large percentage of cabs riders pay cash and because the fare are rip off pricing supported by artificial scarcity, the amounts they cumulate over the shift is quite high, unlike Uber, which is the opposite in both areas.


Not true. Many cabbies have "stash sites". It could be their home, if nearby, the cab stand may have lockers, etc.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

People get shot in bodegas and other Mom and Pop stores in Bridgeport and the idiot neighborhood thieves only get something under a $100. Stop thinking that these are rational decisions... they are drug induced compulsions and no one is safe once targeted. If it becomes common knowledge that Uber drivers now have a small amount of cash we will be in the same position as pizza delivery guys who get called out to a specific neighborhood and then robbed at gunpoint.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't expect in the US any time soon. At the end of the first cash ride, the pax will take out his wallet and pull out his middle finger for you. If I can't opt out, the app will be off for several weeks while I hear about an Uber driver getting robbed every night.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Perfect. There are no provisions forcing me to carry change so I anticipate my tips will go up a lot when pax don’t have exact change and I have no cash.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I don't even accept cash tips anymore, so no way in hell would I agree to accepting ride payments in cash. Im not a taxi(yes I know many of them take cards now). I kindly refuse the cash and request in-app instead. I will not cry over losing out on a couple bucks if they don't do it electronically. I know my areas and the risk isn't worth it.

The few times this has happened theyve seen my point of view of the safety of not carrying cash, and commended me for being such a smart guy :whistling:

I just called Uber Support and spoke to Stacy(the Phillipines version)and she stated:

"Colorado Springs, CO is the only US city currently allowing passengers to use the cash option for paying for their rides. This is currently a trial program started by Uber in 2018, and any further expansion of the program will be announced by Uber in a press release, along with mass emails to both drivers and passengers in the markets affected."

So there. We're fine. For now.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

*Ass for Cash*. Only fine ass women will be allowed to pay cash in my car.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DevilShoez said:


> I don't even accept cash tips anymore, so no way in hell would I agree to accepting ride payments in cash. Im not a taxi(yes I know many of them take cards now). I kindly refuse the cash and request in-app instead. I will not cry over losing out on a couple bucks if they don't do it electronically. I know my areas and the risk isn't worth it.
> 
> The few times this has happened theyve seen my point of view of the safety of not carrying cash, and commended me for being such a smart guy :whistling:
> 
> ...


My suggestion is you may request the driver pays you via venmo + your Venmo fee for transferring to your debit card. I don't know exactly their fee schedule but I just transferred $2.50 for $250.00 transfer.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

DevilShoez said:


> I don't even accept cash tips anymore, so no way in hell would I agree to accepting ride payments in cash. Im not a taxi(yes I know many of them take cards now). I kindly refuse the cash and request in-app instead. I will not cry over losing out on a couple bucks if they don't do it electronically. I know my areas and the risk isn't worth it.
> 
> The few times this has happened theyve seen my point of view of the safety of not carrying cash, and commended me for being such a smart guy :whistling:
> 
> ...


scrUber is whoring for that weed cash in Colorado Springs, CO


How many drivers will be shafted at drop off as the paxhole runs off without paying.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> My suggestion is you may request the driver pays you via venmo + your Venmo fee for transferring to your debit card. I don't know exactly their fee schedule but I just transferred $2.50 for $250.00 transfer.


So I'm going to give the passengers my e-mail address? Sorry, not going to happen.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> So I'm going to give the passengers my e-mail address? Sorry, not going to happen.


Just create a new email address for venmo. Dude I have 18 email addresses, anyone can do it. Just create [email protected] for all morons who want to pays you cash.



No Prisoners said:


> Just create a new email address for venmo. Dude I have 18 email addresses, anyone can do it. Just create [email protected] for all morons who want to pays you cash.


Actually don't. I'm keeping the address ?


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> My suggestion is you may request the driver pays you via venmo + your Venmo fee for transferring to your debit card. I don't know exactly their fee schedule but I just transferred $2.50 for $250.00 transfer.


Nope. It's done the way it is requested or not at all.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> For once "average person" had something worthwhile to say


No, he doesn't.



Nobo said:


> JFC this has to be a troll people already scam enough with credit trips . which Market is this live in does anyone know ?


Singapore.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Um yeah.... Free ride / getaway vehicle with the subject in front facing away from you, alone, at your mercy plus taking all their stuff easily yeah thats not dangerous at all

In fact its usually young ghetto kids that think everyone is made of money, and will shoot you over 5 bucks. Especially if they think you are holding back, they'll take your 5 bucks and kill you out of being offended and uneducated.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Next up

Uber barter:

That ride will be a chicken and 3 rabbits 

And no, I do not make change!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Next up
> 
> Uber barter:
> 
> ...


That's gross fare though. Uber will find an excuse to take the chickens so they can collect all the eggs for themselves then they'll adjust the fare to 3 cocks.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

So what if the pax doesn't have the cash at end of trip?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Carblar said:


> So what if the pax doesn't have the cash at end of trip?


Is it confirmed that's how the system works in the pilot city? That's crazy no way I'm doing that. Cash up front or eat cancel.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Carblar said:


> So what if the pax doesn't have the cash at end of trip?


Thanks to Uber. You owe Uber on service Fees, booking fees and commission fees on fares.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

There is a thing in the contract that says the price Uber charges customer is just a suggested price because you are actually charging the customer. Does that mean you can raise the price? Cash trip premium?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> There is a thing in the contract that says the price Uber charges customer is just a suggested price because you are actually charging the customer. Does that mean you can raise the price? Cash trip premium?


In the TOS it says you can change the price but only LOWER resulting in YOU being paid less


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> In the TOS it says you can change the price but only LOWER resulting in YOU being paid less


Show me where it says that. I don't think it would hold up in court even if it exists but show me.

If true this could be tortious interference. And I live in a place where I can sue directly, no arbitration.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tortious_interference

I know we have some lawyers in the house. There is an Uber driver from every profession around here 

Discuss how this is totally tortious interference if they try to dictate the price YOU charge YOUR customer.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Big problem is Uber will let you know that it is a cash trip. Can't cancel the ride at the start point. FUber. Whose idea is that?
One of these things can happen.
(1) Ideal case, Rider pays, Driver collect the money. Good for every body.
(2) Rider didn't pay. Run away. Then, Driver owes to Uber.
(3) Rider didn't pay but called to Uber saying that he/she paid big cash. Driver took it, no refund, then drove OFF. Uber pays back to customers, driver owe Uber big money. And Driver got deactivated.
(4) Rider pays, Driver hadn't refunded money. Good for Drivers, Customer called Uber, Uber ask driver and Driver denied. Rider wasn't reimbursed on the incident. 
(5) Drivers get robbed. Stabbed. Got killed. 

Sorry Uber. You are fired.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Next up
> 
> Uber barter:
> 
> ...


Not even 1 duck!? How can you not have at least 1 duck in change...? Everyone's got 1 measly duck!


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.
> 
> If you go to the actual Uber site, you'll see that this is for SOUTH AFRICA. If you watch the video, you'll also see that the driver is on the opposite side of the car, and that they're dealing with foreign currency.
> 
> View attachment 314194


Thank you for that clarification. But I sure hope that never comes here.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Show me where it says that. I don't think it would hold up in court even if it exists but show me.


You agreed to the TOS, its not my problem to find it for you. Read it yourself.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Want my cash Say hello to my little friend


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Does not really matter if pax pays in cash or credit, it is only a 3$ run. It is not going to hurt you one way or other.
What are you going to do with that 3$? put 1/3 Gallon of super unleaded in your vehicle ??? 
Get 1/3 of a Big Mac?
1/5 of Starbucks fancy named coffee?
1 banana from Whole Foods?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Luckily I don't see it happening in my market anytime soon. Pax here already try to negotiate surge prices with cash rides. Any ride over $40 will result in pax negotiating from a cash ride into a private ride, $5 cxl fee be damned.

It would also VASTLY increase the amount of discrimination experienced by riders. The nice parts of town, where cops have nothing better to do than to respond to a theft of service, will quickly be the only places you can find an uber ride under 5 minutes. Anywhere South of I-30 in Dallas will become an even more desolate uber desert. Large chunks of town would become no go zones because of cash rides.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

*Worst idea ever!*!!!!!!!! Now all the thugs will think Uber drivers have money on them and start robbing them. But since when does Uber care for the drivers anymore? After all, drivers are just temporary pawns in use until autonomous vehicles become available.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Then why do cabs get robbed so often. You really have no clue about life behind the wheel.


And run off without paying


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now. Win win for everyone.
> 
> Would this be the end of GoGoGrandparents?


The way i understand it works in places that already do this (from reading about it on this site) is they get charged $15 and give you a $20 but you have no change, is uber gives them the change as credit and takes the $5 out of your credit payments. So you get the $20 cash but lose $5 off your in app pay.

UNLESS they specifically tell you it's a tip. In which case you tell uber they gave you $15.

I see lots of assumptions of tipping being made and the rider complaining.

This makes a dash cam even more necessary.

The good thing is when the rider pays $60 and you know you're getting $15 you can point that out immediately.

I think in this country the only folks who would pay cash are those who have no credit card. Why would you when you're already using the app? Even if you're old and carry cash? And those without cards are precisely the pax you don't want.

Maybe someone in another country can explain exactly how it works and if I'm correct above?

Btw I was a cashier in a convenience store. Regular robberies. No more than $20 in the register. So it is absolutely likely to make robbery more common.



dnlbaboof said:


> well many uber drivers have phones worth 500 plus dollars so uber realizes that this is not a big deal


Cash doesn't lock. You don't have to sell it. You can buy your crack or meth with it RIGHT AWAY.



Fozzie said:


> EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.
> 
> If you go to the actual Uber site, you'll see that this is for SOUTH AFRICA. If you watch the video, you'll also see that the driver is on the opposite side of the car, and that they're dealing with foreign currency.
> 
> View attachment 314194


So this means you end the trip and don't get paid for the 10 minutes the rider digs around and finally finds their wallet.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Perfect. There are no provisions forcing me to carry change so I anticipate my tips will go up a lot when pax don't have exact change and I have no cash.


more likely the pax will NOT pay or demand you take them to a place to get change , and remember there is no way to tell if it's cash until AFTER you end the trip so ,time /miles to get change gone


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rider gets in.

Driver: "So now you can pay in cash. Are you doing that or still using credit through the app?"

Rider: "App. Who uses cash anymore?"

Driver starts trip.

OR Rider: "Cash. My card's maxed out."

Driver: "I guess there's no cash discount, huh? How much is uber charging you?"

Rider: "$55.26"

Driver: "Huh. And where are you going?"

Rider: "123 Main St. About 23 miles."

Driver: "Are you kidding? I'll be lucky to get $20 for that. Uber is screwing us both, aren't they?"

Rider: "Would you take $30 cash? That would help us both."

Driver: "Sure. I'll cancel without charging you if you want to do that. I'll need the $30 up front though."

Rider: "Hey I get it. No problem."

Driver cancels and off they go.



AveragePerson said:


> A large percentage of cabs riders pay cash and because the fare are rip off pricing supported by artificial scarcity, the amounts they cumulate over the shift is quite high, unlike Uber, which is the opposite in both areas.


If we were going by OUR cut, you MIGHT make that argument. (Still not valid, but you could try.) However, the up front pricing means the pax is usually paying a lot more than the driver gets. Often as much as a cab, these days, when they're surged, but the driver is still getting base.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> inb4 unethical drivers gets cash then claim rider did not pay


you started this post , and have had nothing but positive things to say about cash trips until you see something that a driver can cause a negative action . Stay classy San Diego


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Nobo said:


> you started this post , and have had nothing but positive things to say about cash trips until you see something that a driver can cause a negative action . Stay classy San Diego


He's a known troll. He started this thread KNOWING FULL WELL THAT IT'S *ONLY IN SOUTH AFRICA *but he's been posting like it'll be in every town in America in 20 minutes. Just ignore him.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> He's a known troll. He started this thread KNOWING FULL WELL THAT IT'S *ONLY IN SOUTH AFRICA *but he's been posting like it'll be in every town in America in 20 minutes. Just ignore him.


What are you talking about, the video was posted yesterday with no context of market on the offical YouTube channel. The video shows British pound being used so it's coming to first world countries like England at least.

Cash market has been expanding since 2015. By 2016, Uber offered the cash payment option to over 150 cities and in 2018, this number grew to over 400. Now, riders can choose cash in 51 countries.

Buckle your seatbelts, because it's coming.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Supposed does happen Uber if it works in some markets I think they'll keep it just because like you see people's

Has anyone seen any statics on this since it started .


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So this means you end the trip and don't get paid for the 10 minutes the rider digs around and finally finds their wallet.


Nope. It means that if this were ever implemented in the US, I'd just refuse to pickup the ride.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I've had riders from Mexico and Australia that told me cash is a payment option with Uber rides for years now.
Several have asked me if they could pay cash, instead of the card on file.

Welcome to the world of cab driving.
Let's see how many of you can "hack" it. (see what I did there.....come on, that was good)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> He's a known troll. He started this thread KNOWING FULL WELL THAT IT'S *ONLY IN SOUTH AFRICA *but he's been posting like it'll be in every town in America in 20 minutes. Just ignore him.


It's also in India. An article I posted somewhere on here (my 2nd post) looks like it started 3 years ago from the date of the article.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


 You might want to rethink that .... Think about all the those that you PU now .. I'd wager that a good 5% would (WANT) to rob you once they know you have cash..and at least a handful will act on it

Cash trips is NOT a Good Idea ..$200 is more than enough enticement for the local punks to rob you


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Which market is this ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

This has to be fake, or in some country with a population of 250.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Colorado had cash fares years ago.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

dauction said:


> You might want to rethink that .... Think about all the those that you PU now .. I'd wager that a good 5% would (WANT) to rob you once they know you have cash..and at least a handful will act on it
> 
> Cash trips is NOT a Good Idea ..$200 is more than enough enticement for the local punks to rob you


yeah AND you just gave them a FREE ride to their dealer :O


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@AveragePerson probably knows full well this is an overseas promotional video. Cash trips have ALWAYS been around in certain countries overseas. My friend was in Kenya and Uber there is cash. Reason being drivers are so poor they need the cash immediately to pay for gas.

Old information, nothing new here.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> why would rider opt for private driver when uber/lyft is allows on demand service, near instantaneous, insured with safety features, and is probably cheaper (unless you charge rates lower than uber)?


U/L insurance is crap. Driver's are not professional drivers for the most part. UberX cars typically are cramped and many times dirty or poorly maintained. In Los Angeles passengers need to 'go upstairs' to be picked up at Rideservice signs at LAX (which can take an extra 15-20 minutes) - should I go on?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I thought the waynit works they dont get change. So if its a $14 trip and they pay $20, driver inputs the $20 and pax gets a $6 credit on their account.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

What happens when you do 1 cash ride for the entire week and the rider hands you a $20 for a $15 ride? Does Uber deduct $5 from whatever account you have linked?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Rider gets in.
> 
> Driver: "So now you can pay in cash. Are you doing that or still using credit through the app?"
> 
> ...


Your scenario is not uncommon. However, make sure that once passenger cancels he also turns off phone. Best take out battery of his and yours. Wait can't do that on iPhone. 
Uber does follow you and passenger through location service. Even turning off location service doesn't keep uber from tracking anyone. 
Just be very careful when canceling and driving away with passengers.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Your scenario is not uncommon. However, make sure that once passenger cancels he also turns off phone. Best take out battery of his and yours. Wait can't do that on iPhone.
> Uber does follow you and passenger through location service. Even turning off location service doesn't keep uber from tracking anyone.
> Just be very careful when canceling and driving away with passengers.


You think too much. If driver do OFF LINE, Uber couldn't track the location of phone, in alternate, location of driver and they shouldn't do it either.
If Uber put some codes that will allow Uber could detect the location of the driver, We can sue Uber for violation of our privacy.


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

If you are in a cash trip city the best thing to do would be to ask before you start the trip if it is cash or credit. If it is cash get paid UPFRONT or decline the trip. If you are uncomfortable with the rider cancel. This has a high potential for "Ride & Dash" the new Uber scam. I for one will not accept a cash ride without an upfront deposit, a background check, three personal references that I will call immediately and a copy of the DL, SS card, last three months bank statements and a letter from mother.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

stephen harness said:


> If you are in a cash trip city the best thing to do would be to ask before you start the trip if it is cash or credit. If it is cash get paid UPFRONT or decline the trip. If you are uncomfortable with the rider cancel. This has a high potential for "Ride & Dash" the new Uber scam. I for one will not accept a cash ride without an upfront deposit, a background check, three personal references that I will call immediately and a copy of the DL, SS card, last three months bank statements and a letter from mother.


Worse thing is Uber will let you know whether cash trips or Card trip, at the end of the trip. 
Riders can scam in many ways. They would say it was a card trip then they got off when arrived to destination. The app now will say to collect the fares but riders was long gone already.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You think too much. If driver do OFF LINE, Uber couldn't track the location of phone, in alternate, location of driver and they shouldn't do it either.
> If Uber put some codes that will allow Uber could detect the location of the driver, We can sue Uber for violation of our privacy.


Sir I'm not going to argue nor go back and Google search all kinds of articles already posted about settlements related to uber's application privacy violations. You're free to search yourself.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> If driver do OFF LINE, Uber couldn't track the location of phone


No driver and pax are going to put their phones in airplane mode for a cash trip.

The TOS allows location tracking with the app closed.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I don't worry about it. My riders are 90+% private and if ever do any uber or lyft is lux from very exclusive areas.
> Its the poor desperate drivers that pickup anywhere who have to be extra cautious. Drivers don't need more potential problems. $3 not worth the risks.


there are some shitty people that live in very exclusive areas.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You think too much. If driver do OFF LINE, Uber couldn't track the location of phone, in alternate, location of driver and they shouldn't do it either.
> If Uber put some codes that will allow Uber could detect the location of the driver, We can sue Uber for violation of our privacy.


Being gullible is a choice. Here's to enlighten you. Also, if you use the driver app you've given uber full access to your phone read TOS. 
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/28/uber-background-location-data-collection/


njn said:


> No driver and pax are going to put their phones in airplane mode for a cash trip.
> 
> The TOS allows location tracking with the app closed.


Phones don't even have to be turned on to send signals to cell towers. Police, government agencies, cell carriers use location triangulation to track phones. Uber uses location service ans also this: Cell Tower Triangulation. Cell tower triangulation is another technique widely used to identify the location of the phone/device. ... So when a triangulation happens - with the point of overlap of three signals, it is possible to estimate the location of the cell phone based on its distance from the three towers.

Don't forget that the driver app also can record what you type and capable of listening. Check your app permissions.



Acheese11 said:


> there are some shitty people that live in very exclusive areas.


What's probability to be mugged by passenger coming out of $5 million home vs the hood. Not same to file a lawsuit against a multimillion property owner than even try finding someone in the hood to serve papers.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

There has got to be a way for drivers to opt out of this incredibly moronic idea.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks and sounds like this may be for UK drivers.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Think about your questions be you ask. But to indulge you, there's all kinds of people with different means and preferences who can be dicerning and discriminating when requesting services. Not everyone wants a stranger driving them or families around. They have their own reasons. Fortunately there many in my area.


So you are not a stranger to them? Well-known Uber driver with the exclusive services they die for? :biggrin: There are hundreds like you everywhere including your area.


----------



## LA Vega (Apr 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Now with a cash customer we can get more scammers to say the driver stole my money, or I paid the driver but he/she never drove me or some other lie. And it's a better chance to get robbed. No thanks.


Agree


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

njn said:


> No driver and pax are going to put their phones in airplane mode for a cash trip.
> 
> The TOS allows location tracking with the app closed.


hmmm . . . note to self: buy a box of aluminum foil, to wrap phone in, when needed.


----------



## NS_Highlander (Mar 25, 2019)

Here is what you do. You cancel the trip and then do a cash ride taking 100% of the cut.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NS Highlander,

And then you get shot. Many of those who use cash and don’t use credit/debit cards are drug dealers, thieves and those who don’t want to be tracked.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Been meaning to buy a faraday bag.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7MACL2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Now I need to carry another weapon besides my [email protected]#$%^and [email protected]#$%^ Just put a target on my head UBER


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


When you get there. Pax exits vehicle and runs away. Yeah nothing can go wrong here. Absolutely nothing


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Drivers main point of safety is the fact we don't carry cash.... if this catch on in my area I'm done with rideshare period.


You may as well stop NOW then, as it will.



Nobo said:


> Quote from UBER help page FFS this may get me, carrying cash is not a thing I want to do.
> 
> Your app will confirm that a trip fare must be paid in cash by displaying "Collect cash" when you arrive at your rider's destination and end the trip. Please note there is no indication of whether a trip will include cash fare before you accept the trip request.
> 
> ...


Has this been applied to L.A.?


----------



## social_lubericant (Aug 15, 2016)

Alantc said:


> I think I'll buy some stock in the pepper spray market, instead of uber stock now. If the cash trips comes to my market I'll be getting some


I think investing in the company that sells those pens to verify if bills are real may be better.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Wait, what? Rider didn't show up on all my cash trips, weird. I have 3 phones in my car at all times, Rider didn't show, logoff, turnoff. So, how is your day going?


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

I will simply ask the passenger if they plan to pay in cash and if so, I will tell them I don't carry any cash because of the danger of being robbed. So they better have the exact change or get out of my car, unless they want to give me a big tip. Our pay rates would have to be increased dramatically before I will even consider rummaging around at the beginning of every shift, looking for cash so I can carry a "float" like a cash register just to make life easier for Uber. Besides, I don't trust people who can't pay by any other method.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

One of the redeemable things about Uber is the fact that you don't have to fumble through the app and calculate a price for the pax/customer. You swipe and drive on. While a cash trip might add a minute or two I can only imagine the collective loss on driving hours amongst the ~3 million drivers if this were to be widespread. This is an absolute boneheaded idea for many reasons. Is Uber going to mail me some 1's, 5's, and 10's? Oh wait that's going to be on me isn't it? 

Please don't bring this Stateside, Uber.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

This is a bad idea for so many reasons. I'm not making change. If they can't give me exact change (or tip me the change), I can't take the ride. If Uber brings this to my market, they either need a way to opt out of this or I have to stop driving. I'm not doing cash rides.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Complete insanity! We don't know where were going until we hit start trip.

Everybody gets dragged into high crime areas.

You can be anywhere and run into trouble if people know you have cash on you.

Collecting cash = Hey, theres an uber sticker. Lets shoot them for the cash.

Of course you are going to defend yourself against any direct threat to your life but you shouldn't have to be in this position.

Collecting cash, no frikin thanks. Bye Uber


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't like this at all. Would we collect up front? If not, will Uber reimburse us if they run off?

I live in a city where Walmart, Walgreens and most gas stations had to start closing at midnight because of all the robberies. I drive graveyards mostly. People already think we make tons of money. Now they think we have it in the car?

Never carried a weapon but this would make me seriously reconsider.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get *change as tips now*. Win win for everyone.
> 
> Would this be the end of GoGoGrandparents?


Hey Average Person - as far as tips go, YOU replied to my thread titled "Do you ASK for tips" that I posted on Feb.23 with:

Your ridiculous reason why asking for tips is exploitation and told us you don't even drive!

Now you are trying to sell us on the idea that its a win win to collect cash and putting our lives in danger? Easy for you to say since you don't even drive punk.

Stay the hell off this forum you corporate shill scum.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

are they trying to get us robbed? NO THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Homie G said:


> Hey Average Person - as far as tips go, YOU replied to my thread titled "Do you ASK for tips" that I posted on Feb.23 with:
> 
> Your ridiculous reason why asking for tips is exploitation and told us you don't even drive!
> 
> ...


Don't be overly dramatic, you make it sound like when you cross the street, your risking your life as well (you are, but the risk is so tiny, its consider acceptable risk for daily life). So just be happy when it arrives in your market, you get more fares so more $ and likely more tip if people are already carrying cash (even though I don't personally encourage tipping).


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now. Win win for everyone.
> 
> Would this be the end of GoGoGrandparents?


Cashiers don't work alone in the cars in bad areas at 2:00am...bad comparison.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> In the TOS it says you can change the price but only LOWER resulting in YOU being paid less


The actual verbiage - I've raised this before - states that Uber's quoted amount is the default amount if you do not negotiate a different one. From the Australian terms (the US terms are fundamentally the same):



> The parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Rasier Pacific, the Fare Calculation is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the Fare Calculation is to act as the default Fare in the event you do not negotiate a different Fare. You shall always have the right to charge a Fare that is less than the pre-arranged Fare Calculation ("Negotiated Fare").


Nowhere does it say you do not have the right to charge a HIGHER price. That's your interpretation, but a lawyer would punch through that in milliseconds.

Then again, the same agreement also says you are not required to rate riders, and that there is no consequence on you for not doing so. Uber is actually in violation of that clause by forcing you to.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I've had riders from Mexico and Australia that told me cash is a payment option with Uber rides for years now.
> Several have asked me if they could pay cash, instead of the card on file.


It's absolutely _not_ an option in Australia. In fact in Queensland, accepting cash would mean you're required by law to install a hardwired interior facing security camera system. Yeech.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Illini said:


> Don't expect in the US any time soon. At the end of the first cash ride, the pax will take out his wallet and pull out his middle finger for you. If I can't opt out, the app will be off for several weeks while I hear about an Uber driver getting robbed every night.


I'm OUT! If cash tips come. Not dealing with that crap. Starbucks barista is better position than ridesharing with cash. And starbucks gives out health insurance, too!



jaxbeachrides said:


> Um yeah.... Free ride / getaway vehicle with the subject in front facing away from you, alone, at your mercy plus taking all their stuff easily yeah thats not dangerous at all
> 
> In fact its usually young ghetto kids that think everyone is made of money, and will shoot you over 5 bucks. Especially if they think you are holding back, they'll take your 5 bucks and kill you out of being offended and uneducated.


True story .. watched some crime show where they follow real detectives and they were interviewing a gangbanger and ask him why he killed the guy. Gangbanger said "***** owed me $50". Took a life over $50!!!


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

> "The parties acknowledge and agree that as between you and Rasier Pacific, the Fare Calculation is a recommended amount, and the primary purpose of the Fare Calculation is to act as the default Fare in the event you do not negotiate a different Fare. *You shall always have the right to charge a Fare that is less than the pre-arranged Fare *Calculation ("Negotiated Fare")."


"Nowhere does it say you do not have the right to charge a HIGHER price. That's your interpretation, but a lawyer would punch through that in milliseconds."

So I swapped the interpretation of what the TOS says. To me them saying I can negotiate a lessor price is the same as I can't negotiate a higher price. I bolded it for you to see. Best way to test this is do a ride and attempt to charge them more and see if you are successful. Maybe I'm misinterpreting the word "less". I actually think a lawyer would laugh at you for bothering him for a lawsuit about this but knock yourself out. Really if you want control then become a private driver and forget uber all together.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I always thought the OP was a shill or troll. I still do now. It appears this cash payment has been happening for 3 years in India.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2016/02/08/uber-begins-to-see-the-payout-from-accepting-cash-payments/
> https://help.uber.com/partners/article/accepting-cash-?nodeId=cae4b926-03d6-4ebf-81c4-75953ef54c0c


What they do in India drivers pre find their account. Let's say drivers prepay $100 (just an example) then they're able to collect up to $100 from passengers. Once they've depleated that then they fund again.

Even on tonight's episode of AP Bio they made fun of .."I'll tip you in the app?"


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't be overly dramatic, you make it sound like when you cross the street, your risking your life as well (you are, but the risk is so tiny, its consider acceptable risk for daily life). So just be happy when it arrives in your market, you get more fares so more $ and likely more tip if people are already carrying cash (even though I don't personally encourage tipping).


Would you like to contradict yourself further?

You drive and see what this is about.

We don't take advice about our safety from from a pen pusher.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


That's an automatic cancel. From now on, drivers everywhere are going to have to put signage on their cars saying "Drivers do not carry cash" so we don't get robbed by other riders. We might have no problems with the person paying cash, but then once opportunistic thieves know Ubers are carrying cash, they can just order an Uber under a fake name, then come in and rob us. Then Uber claims somehow the app wasn't on, and they're not liable for our injuries. *** that!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Uber desperation takes hold.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> You may as well stop NOW then, as it will.
> 
> 
> Has this been applied to L.A.?


not that i know of


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Well drivers can abuse this too if you tell uber you didn't get the cash but in reality you did lol


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

soypana said:


> Well drivers can abuse this too if you tell uber you didn't get the cash but in reality you did lol


It will be for sure a nice shit show if it ever arrives in the US ?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

So these idiots ban weapons and want to deal with cash?

Can they just stop giving us money in lawsuits?

These morons just gave everyone the ability to take the whole fare with 10% discount for the rider, way to go uber, you excel at losing money.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

judging from the accent this is not in USA


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.


Taxi cab drivers got robbed all the time. Common knowledge.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Have fun fighting with thugs who insist their counterfeit hundred dollar bill is the real deal.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Illini said:


> So I'm going to give the passengers my e-mail address? Sorry, not going to happen.


yes the oh so hard email address creation lmao

500-1000+ a montj is off book regulars disgusted by the current driver pool & car conditions half inspection forms have to be faked by now & uber lyft dont verify em

anyhoo fine by me just like every non xl to the airport is 1 starred with no cash tip i will select rider did not pay cash fare on 90%+ of trips even if they did, just like now i accept all walmarts for the cancellation fee, thanks for the gas money and paying my way to get milk, but since youre not willing to pay me to drive the rider guess ill collect my fee & just shop oh well



Selector19 said:


> So you are not a stranger to them? Well-known Uber driver with the exclusive services they die for? :biggrin: There are hundreds like you everywhere including your area.


yup hundreds in every state id assume, cutting out the middle man taking good business travelers & local regulars off books leaving all the $2-4 gross rides to the 96% who fail.

been doing the same & handing out cards since 2015 adds to your client list, some do like same driver same car knows local area instead of grandpa simpson or apu in the 15 year old prius


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DevilShoez said:


> I don't even accept cash tips anymore


Why?


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Why?


yeah dont get that no cash tip is a 1 star they rare too if 40% tip me thru app which is high compared to reading on here less than 5% tip cash

i use tips for car washes, milk, eggs, bananas basic stuff dont care if its just a dollar bill its the thought that counts unfortunately most thoughtless lol someone handsme a five my brain just goes cool milk & eggs for the week or car washes for the next 6 months


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The taxi industry disagrees with you after a few decades of service.


Try over a century. Uber has been trying to reinvent the wheel, and it's costing them billions to do it.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Sounds great cancel then let's do cash ? i will even give them a 10% Discount.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally welcome accepting cash for trips. We'll get a lot of "keep the change"!




BigRedDriver said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The easiest target is someone alone in a small area. If the driver did any number of trips he could easily have 50 to 100 on him. Plus a getaway car.
> 
> This will be a disaster.


Assuming you accept cash tips right now, I would assume you already carry some cash. After being unable to break a $100 bill for a tip a couple of times, I personally now always carry $99 to be able to make change for a $100 bill, and since then have used it a few times to get a tip out of someone's $100 bill.



NotanEmployee said:


> In the TOS it says you can change the price but only LOWER resulting in YOU being paid less


What if you adjust the price of the fare really low, and the passenger gives you a really large tip?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I personally welcome accepting cash for trips. We'll get a lot of "keep the change"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never carry that kind of cash. Even in my peaceful town it's asking for trouble.

If we start cash trips I will start expecting much more and larger tips.


----------



## Jessku (Apr 27, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Why would anyone buy a Lexus rather than a Toyota? Why would anyone eat at a restaurant when you can cook at home for a fraction of the cost? Why do folks shot at Whole Foods when there's a Walmart right down the street
> 
> My customers like that they get me and my car, rather some random guy driving a pos


From what I have read, upgraded rides are rarely requested. How have you managed to catch so many that not only want upgraded rides but also a specific driver? I considered Uber select but assumed people were telling the truth that rides were too infrequent.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessku said:


> From what I have read, upgraded rides are rarely requested. How have you managed to catch so many that not only want upgraded rides but also a specific driver? I considered Uber select but assumed people were telling the truth that rides were too infrequent.


I'm not doing "upgraded rides" I was commenting on a post that asked why anyone would want p private ride when Uber offers on demand service and why would they pay more and why would the ask for a specific driver. I don't know why but I suspect the answer is the same as why would a person buy a new car when there is an identical used car available at half the price

I'm not competing with the black car services in town or Uber. I drive a reasonably nice car (Ford Explorer) and I'm a fairly nice guy and safe driver. It is my belief that there is a market for a scheduled ride service at Uber prices. Folks like knowing what to expect and that I'll be on time, even for those late night or early morning pickups

I ask folks I pick up at the airport how they are getting back to the airport and I ask folks I take to the airport when they are coming back to town. And I give them my card , I often am able to schedule their next trip to or from the airport right then.


----------



## Abbysomeone (Aug 24, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


If this is true it is the most blatant disregard for driver safety I have ever seen. There IS no way to be safe if you are carrying cash. The day Uber says I have to accept cash, is the last day I drive. We take enough chances. I shudder to think what kind of person, elderly aside, can't even get a prepaid card. I'm a woman alone and I'd like to see my family again. If this is enforced I promise you it's a tragedy waiting to happen. It's not going to happen to me.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Abbysomeone said:


> If this is true it is the most blatant disregard for driver safety I have ever seen. There IS no way to be safe if you are carrying cash. The day Uber says I have to accept cash, is the last day I drive. We take enough chances. I shudder to think what kind of person, elderly aside, can't even get a prepaid card. I'm a woman alone and I'd like to see my family again. If this is enforced I promise you it's a tragedy waiting to happen. It's not going to happen to me.


I gladly pay taxes on my tips given on app because I know that the measly tax I pay on it is a premium on my safety. No cash = not a target for druggies and freaks.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Did you see the video from OP and the driver is making barely 10 Euro an hour


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I gladly pay taxes on my tips given on app because I know that the measly tax I pay on it is a premium on my safety. No cash = not a target for druggies and freaks.


yeah cuz a few crumpled up dollars bills in a driver willing to drive for 2 tacos a trips pockets, phone & car isnt worth more?

ive had a bucket with tablets, flash drives, liquor, edibles, etc valued at over $500+ for years only had 2 iphone cables stolen & sell stuff monthly

unless your leaving the cash on your dashboard or flashing it everytime you pick up a new rider them pesky criminals dont lnow you have it & if they were planning a robbery it wouldn't matter,

no cash tips has been an auto 1 star for years, if you're afraid to carry cash during the safest time in human history (read a book) just stay home the matrix already has you or you know dont work 7pm-7am that when the criminals use the service


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Maybe, but you're still on the list! I'm not happy about this at all. I assume that we will get advance warning if this is going to happen in our driving area?



Fozzie said:


> EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.
> 
> If you go to the actual Uber site, you'll see that this is for SOUTH AFRICA. If you watch the video, you'll also see that the driver is on the opposite side of the car, and that they're dealing with foreign currency.
> 
> View attachment 314194


The video showed the payment amount in Pounds Sterling not Rands. That South Africa post is misleading.


----------



## Hayballflypaper (Apr 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


so what do you do if they refuse to pay??????

So what do you do if the rider refuses to pay and takes off??????


----------



## Rwdoughboy (Sep 17, 2018)

WOW - I read these post yesterday before going out as a Driver for the night in Charlotte, NC. One of my Rides was with a middle age man and his elderly father out for dinner. During the 2 stop run to take them home and to the hotel, we struck up a conversation about Uber and the upcoming IPO and other issues such as what I liked and what I did not like about Ubering. The son was very, very versed and knowledgable on Uber's IPO, Uber's profitability and business model. Also discussed was how Uber continues to cut our fees earned as contractors, the new issue of "Taking Cash Rides" and Driver Safety issues.

As we continued our discussions I asked him how he knew so much about Uber. He stated he did a lot of work for Uber in his home state of Califorina. I asked if he worked with Uber's IT departments since he knew so much about the Uber APP and other issues. His answer was a huge surprise. He was actually a Lawyer for Uber!!!! 

Once he stated this fact I asked him if I could continue to learn more about The inside workings of Uber. He agreed and we discussed many issues including the ones mentioned above. The main one I wish to share is the issue of Cash Fares. He stated that this new process IS NOT For The USA. He stated that to his knowledge and his workings for Uber, this new process was for the country of India only, at this time and may spread to other similar countries where Credit and Debit cards are not the norm.

This guy could be up and up or maybe not who he said he was. But he was very convincing due to his knowledge and quick business like responses to my questions and comments. Just something for everyone to think about before we all go crazy about this issue. Only time will tell if any of this is true or not. So far as all of the info we discussed such as Uber's financial condition and future business plans, he stated not to worry, they are on solid ground. 

The "Losses" we hear and read about are due to Uber's investments, millions and millions of dollars, in R&D projects, which in turn cause and showup as the classic Negative Profits for tax purposes. The R&D investments and the many Patents Uber owns and continue to develop due to R&D efforts puts them in an overall, very profitable position for the future. As stated before, only time will tell if these stated facts are true or not.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

WooHoo! Roll the passed out drunks! 

Seriously, if I see Cash Trip / Fare it's gonna be a cancel don't charge rider.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Rwdoughboy said:


> WOW - I read these post yesterday before going out as a Driver for the night in Charlotte, NC. One of my Rides was with a middle age man and his elderly father out for dinner. During the 2 stop run to take them home and to the hotel, we struck up a conversation about Uber and the upcoming IPO and other issues such as what I liked and what I did not like about Ubering. The son was very, very versed and knowledgable on Uber's IPO, Uber's profitability and business model. Also discussed was how Uber continues to cut our fees earned as contractors, the new issue of "Taking Cash Rides" and Driver Safety issues.
> 
> As we continued our discussions I asked him how he knew so much about Uber. He stated he did a lot of work for Uber in his home state of Califorina. I asked if he worked with Uber's IT departments since he knew so much about the Uber APP and other issues. His answer was a huge surprise. He was actually a Lawyer for Uber!!!!
> 
> ...


soon as he said he was an uber lawyer i would of spit in his face & ended ride at nearest safe spot & when police arrived just tell them this person represents a company thats tried to human traffick me 50,000+ times & continues to try on a daily basis, has succeeded in himan trafficking me a few dozen times out of 4000 rides, has stolen from me & lies to me on a daily basis which is fraud, & on the rest of the rides pays me illegal wages from the 1970s, with evidence to back it up & deal with the consequences...i hope one day he rots in a prison cell for all the elderly they abuse, the immigrants they exploit, & the crimes they have committed & continue to commit on a daily basis

in a profitable position lmao


----------



## Rwdoughboy (Sep 17, 2018)

Man you have some real overboard anger issues. What good would any of your actions had done. At least my efforts were to try and find out any inside information that I could, For The Greater Good of all Uber Drivers, on this issues. 

I hope you have a better day and life than I read between the lines of your response. If you hate Uber so much then either help to make changes or get out of the Uber business


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Rwdoughboy said:


> Man you have some real overboard anger issues. What good would any of your actions had done. At least my efforts were to try and find out any inside information that I could, For The Greater Good of all Uber Drivers, on this issues.
> 
> I hope you have a better day and life than I read between the lines of your response. If you hate Uber so much then either help to make changes or get out of the Uber business


i have common sense & all the info one could evever want about uber

4.9+ 4000 rides 4+ years i know what they are & how they operate, 3900 of em 40+ miles &$40+ lol

no anger at all don't try to decipher tone from text, i would of gotten news coverage or a settlement to stay quite back up driver accounts arent hard because organized crime is negligent it doesn't verify anything LMAO

i don't hate uber i hate they attempt to human traffick me daily, i hate they lie to me on a daily basis, i hate slavery & liars

if someone lies to me once im usually done im simple like that they've lied to me daily thousands of times no shame just copy & paste non reading bots, theyve stolen thousands from me & others

but yeah im not stupid self preservation judt like the mopes driving for 2-8 tacos long as i can get my $45-65xl per hour rides from bed, im going to milk the ponzi till it crumbles, or is bailed out

if i was a teen-20s id be using uber to move all my dope & women too its a no brainier, poor, 50+ DUIs, i dont eat fast food but of subway was selling $5 footlongs for $1 bet your bottom dollar im eating there 4 times a day haha

nothing special about how this app works, everyone going to game a game to suit what works best for them even the algorithm lmao, it goes man this idiot took this ride lets try it again, lets see how low we can go & now "premium rides" literally pay a penny

go figure i support amazon & walmart too because theres literally no other places to effin shop lmao i know they evil too but im not driving 20 miles & paying $10 for eggs $ $10 for milk because thats defeats the whole point

btw
im an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR not in the "uber business" i excercize those rights by doing simple math & not working for free or illegal wages, i save those rides for the 96% who fail


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

49matrix said:


> The video showed the payment amount in Pounds Sterling not Rands. That South Africa post is misleading.


*Yeah. I'm sure this was just a typo too... *


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

smarternotharder said:


> i save those rides for the 96% who fail


Fail? Here's another perspective... the 96% found better opportunities more deserving of their time and left Uber behind, while the 4% has to master the Uber system to eek out a living. Food for thought.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Fail? Here's another perspective... the 96% found better opportunities more deserving of their time and left Uber behind, while the 4% has to master the Uber system to eek out a living. Food for thought.


yes all 96% got their masters degree & were hired by apple, they didn't get their first $2-4 fare & be like wtf i quit, drive 1-11 months & boom get in an accident or need a major repair & wouldn't pass inspection, or said ef it i just drove all year free i quit, they didn't get 1 starred by every racist hateful person who dont like blacks, arabs, whites, men,women it doesn't matter & get deactivated by rating, they didn't drive so bad they got rated bad and get deactivated for smelling like weed, alcohol,meth,crack...whether they smoked it or not, they didn't get hit on by every other guy or worse & quit, they didn't get robbed or assaulted & have some drunk bro vomit in places it will never be recovered, they didn't get a ticket than another & get deactivated, they didn't say walmart, mickey ds, amazon, anything better than this & quit,

even if they moved on why not have a job in your back pocket? 96% DELETE their account or are deacti i.e. fired within a year, at the very least you would think if it was not a complete illegal comedic scam you would take 1 ride a month ignore all rides & least use it to write off ALOT of expenses for tax purposes, why great genie do only 4% of people succeed at cab driver

illegal wages for 700 alex?

or its designed to exploit desperate people & use their labor & car equity in exchange for quick cash but illegal wages

which makes the most sense?

uber lyft is 90% slavery idgaf what anyone elses opinion is in the matter $2 net l ao gtfoh thats childrens shat long as i can cancel fine by me but don't act like i dont tell people the truth that 9 outta 10 requests attempt to human traffick me on x & pool tier so i tend to avoid that tier sans airport rematches of course....






















dodondodododondoddodondodododondod


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Fail? Here's another perspective... the 96% found better opportunities more deserving of their time and left Uber behind, while the 4% has to master the Uber system to eek out a living. Food for thought.


Do we get a 4% badge?


----------



## Pennypate (Dec 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Good reason to carry a Pit bull service dog in front passenger seat and glock under driver seat. Just saying.


The fact that we don't screw with money is the safety factor as to why I started driving in the first place....that's one if their bright idea's I won't be participating in



AveragePerson said:


> A moving target is harder to target than a stationary one. One actually carries real cash, while the other is pocket change.


Does anyone know if the riders in the US have been informed of this "cash disaster" ..I plan to flat out refuse to join in


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Drivers main point of safety is the fact we don't carry cash.... if this catch on in my area I'm done with rideshare period.


So far this idiotic idea has yet to be rolled out anywhere and will probably go to large metropolitan areas first. I have to say that I'm with you and I like the security of a cashless transaction. The fact that you may have a felon in your car, bent on relieving you of your cash and you don't know they are a cash customer until you reach their destination is plain effing ridiculous and now I would be looking carefully at ALL my riders not knowing how they're paying. I shall ramp up my rider filter to 4.99!



AveragePerson said:


> A moving target is harder to target than a stationary one. One actually carries real cash, while the other is pocket change.


It may be pocket change to you but to a junkie needing a fix who's just "acquired" a credit card, we're fresh meat! My money is on a driver rebellion if this hits the street!



AveragePerson said:


> 2 scenario,
> 
> 1) an option to click on 'customer did not have enough cash' , Uber will attempt to charge the credit on file, if no credit on file customer account will be paused until billing issue is resolved.
> 
> ...


Lord above! You are going to allow accounts to be opened without a credit card back up?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now. Win win for everyone.
> 
> Would this be the end of GoGoGrandparents?


Glad you have a global worldview. There are actually areas in the world, and many throughout the United States, the last thing you want to do is have cash on you.....in fact the last thing you want to do is be in some of the neighborhoods but unfortunately we find ourselves in them from time to time. As a Cleveland driver the last thing I want is to have cash on me in the neighborhoods where shootings occur on a daily basis and life is viewed as meaningless. With cash, that means more ghetto riders as there won't be a credit card on file which is at least one basic filter for Uber drivers at the moment (it is also why with Lyft you only need a debit card and end up driving ghetto trash all day who dont have credit cards thus cannot ride Uber). So, no it is not a win win for everyone as you put it. If this takes off people will then know drivers are carrying cash....brilliant idea. Not. Dramatic, not at all. A realist, absolutely. Your example of cashiers dealing with it just fine is a poor example. They actually make minimum wage by law, they are protected by laws as employees, they arent using their own resources to run a store, they have security systems in place (assumed). As for tips, how can you even begin to think it would equate to more tips....now you are dillusional.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Just saying, but if cash rides hit the US of A the no weapons policy will be completely ignored and additional measures for purposes of security will be put into play.

I might even reverse the rear seat arrangement so the single seater is behind me and will stay folded up. Hmm, I like that. Tomorrow will be a busy day for vehicle mods.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


 I was working at a Domino"s Pizza as a delivery driver when a coworker was robbed and killed.You can search"Domino's delivery driver killed in Birmingham Alabama." When rideshare companies start taking cash in my area I will stop driving. This is a serious safety issue.We can not put money ahead of peoples lives.I suggested at the pizza place that we stop taking cash orders and they said it would cost to much business. How much business was this dead man's life worth. He left a wife and family.



nouberipo said:


> Glad you have a global worldview. There are actually areas in the world, and many throughout the United States, the last thing you want to do is have cash on you.....in fact the last thing you want to do is be in some of the neighborhoods but unfortunately we find ourselves in them from time to time. As a Cleveland driver the last thing I want is to have cash on me in the neighborhoods where shootings occur on a daily basis and life is viewed as meaningless. With cash, that means more ghetto riders as there won't be a credit card on file which is at least one basic filter for Uber drivers at the moment (it is also why with Lyft you only need a debit card and end up driving ghetto trash all day who dont have credit cards thus cannot ride Uber). So, no it is not a win win for everyone as you put it. If this takes off people will then know drivers are carrying cash....brilliant idea. Not. Dramatic, not at all. A realist, absolutely. Your example of cashiers dealing with it just fine is a poor example. They actually make minimum wage by law, they are protected by laws as employees, they arent using their own resources to run a store, they have security systems in place (assumed). As for tips, how can you even begin to think it would equate to more tips....now you are dillusional.


 You are correct,we don't choose where we end up. We can't choose an area to work.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Hono driver said:


> When you get there. Pax exits vehicle and runs away. Yeah nothing can go wrong here. Absolutely nothing


My car locks the doors once you put it in drive. Once you're at the destination leave it in drive which will keep the doors locked and prevent a "dine & dash."



nouberipo said:


> Glad you have a global worldview. There are actually areas in the world, and many throughout the United States, the last thing you want to do is have cash on you.....in fact the last thing you want to do is be in some of the neighborhoods but unfortunately we find ourselves in them from time to time. As a Cleveland driver the last thing I want is to have cash on me in the neighborhoods where shootings occur on a daily basis and life is viewed as meaningless. With cash, that means more ghetto riders as there won't be a credit card on file which is at least one basic filter for Uber drivers at the moment (it is also why with Lyft you only need a debit card and end up driving ghetto trash all day who dont have credit cards thus cannot ride Uber). So, no it is not a win win for everyone as you put it. If this takes off people will then know drivers are carrying cash....brilliant idea. Not. Dramatic, not at all. A realist, absolutely. Your example of cashiers dealing with it just fine is a poor example. They actually make minimum wage by law, they are protected by laws as employees, they arent using their own resources to run a store, they have security systems in place (assumed). As for tips, how can you even begin to think it would equate to more tips....now you are dillusional.


FYI. Those drivers who are planning on participating in this hair brained scheme and have a bank account, you have the option of depositing any excess cash you are uncomfortable carrying with you at a branch of your bank that has an ATM. They're open 7/24 and most machines accept cash deposits.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

49matrix said:


> My car locks the doors once you put it in drive. Once you're at the destination leave it in drive which will keep the doors locked and prevent a "dine & dash."
> 
> 
> FYI. Those drivers who are planning on participating in this hair brained scheme and have a bank account, you have the option of depositing any excess cash you are uncomfortable carrying with you at a branch of your bank that has an ATM. They're open 7/24 and most machines accept cash deposits.


 I have probably already been hit in the head or shot before the robber realizes that I stopped at the bank to make a deposit. Health is the issue here not the money.


----------



## Rugar45 (Oct 30, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Face it the only drivers that are desperate enough to drive uber don't have much cash (robbers know this) or they would not do it-with the exception of kick back drivers that are selling club runs/midnights/rubs in Vegas (could be hundreds per night). The fact that a driver gets 3 bucks cash for a couple of trips shouldn't motivate robbers that much.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> hmmm . . . note to self: buy a box of aluminum foil, to wrap phone in, when needed.


Or something like a cookie tin.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, I'm not dealing with that. Let's make ourselves targets.


----------



## Crashez (Mar 23, 2019)

Cab drivers are allowed carry concealed weapons. If Uber has us go cash then I'll get a ccw permit. Also all my doors locked until my car is out of gear so I guess this means I won't unlock them until payment received. If Uber doesn't agree with my policy they can drop me.


----------



## hitwriter (Apr 20, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now. Win win for everyone.
> 
> Would this be the end of GoGoGrandparents?


Nope now you can get robbed... Not carrying cash has been a big reason Uber Drivers weren't getting shot...

Now thugs will have a reason to knock you upside the head.

No thanks!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Here in Florida I believe it's illegal to take cash payments, that is why the State of Florida allowed U/L to operate here. Also a person can't flag you down like a Taxi.



Crashez said:


> Cab drivers are allowed carry concealed weapons. If Uber has us go cash then I'll get a ccw permit. Also all my doors locked until my car is out of gear so I guess this means I won't unlock them until payment received. If Uber doesn't agree with my policy they can drop me.


Here in Florida a car is considered an extension of your home, no ccw required to carrying a gun in the glove or center console.


----------



## RogerRabbit (Nov 6, 2018)

So Now on everyone knows The Uber drivers carrying cash?
Even delivery trucks displaying signs for "Drivers not carrying cash!"
So where is our safety?


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Don't worry, I doubt the first choice of robber would be Uber drivers, who only carry small amounts of cash in a moving vehicle. It would be very very very low on the target list.


Drivers would be low hanging fruit


----------



## Crashez (Mar 23, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Here in Florida I believe it's illegal to take cash payments, that is why the State of Florida allowed U/L to operate here. Also a person can't flag you down like a Taxi.
> 
> 
> Here in Florida a car is considered an extension of your home, no ccw required to carrying a gun in the glove or center console.


California has banned CCW's and is being sued for taking away our 2nd amendment rights!


hitwriter said:


> Nope now you can get robbed... Not carrying cash has been a big reason Uber Drivers weren't getting shot...
> 
> Now thugs will have a reason to knock you upside the head.
> 
> No thanks!


I had an person commit armed robbery from In N Out Burger and the guy ordered and Uber and I was about 1 minute out. He tried to use my car as his getaway vehicle. Did Uber background check this dude? The cops took him into custody. At least he won't be an Uber rider very soon.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

What happens if you get to the drop off and they say oh I don't have cash on me or I messed up? Best will be drunks you know drivers are going to stiff them for more money while there oblivious to what is going on.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.


This is a bad idea. That UBer is cashless and the fairs are negotiated outside of the vehicle, means you have more time for you to do trips on. Giving change takes about an extra minute per trip, and if you do 20 trips, do the math. also, now you must keep a written log of the fare, so you got to take extra time to right it down. Right? One thing I notice about Uber, is that with Uber I will do about 5 more trips per 9 hour shift than I did on a 10 hour shift driving a cab, and that is because we're not handling credit cards or handling cash. also, if the word on the street gets out on this, now robbers are going to think of UBer drivers like they think about cab drivers, now you're a target. This is a bad bad bad idea. Anyway, we are not doing cash here in San Diego, and that is fine by me. If they are going to turn me into a taxi, I might as well get a medallion and quit Uber.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Next up
> 
> Uber barter:
> 
> ...


Come on you selfish prick, you won't give me an egg back?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

What if they short change the driver? What is stopping somebody from making a cash account and just a new one after not paying for a trip? Linking credit cards and bank info is a way that IDs customers and allows charges after the fact if you find vomit or such?

Uber was originally advertised as no cash. This is going to add another layer of annoyance.... I don't want to argue over change for riders that do the 3.78 rides and demand to only pay the exact amount...

Uber should make cash pickups optional. This is deceitful that they do not tell you until after the ride ends....



AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

Ugh! Cash?
I haven't used that crap for ages.Happy to accept Bitcoin though


----------



## Dontusefindmylocation (Jul 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The taxi industry disagrees with you after a few decades of service.


And pizza delivery drivers.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Once the thieves, robbers and stick up robbers get wind that Uber drivers will be accepting cash for trips, drivers will become robbery targets. Accepting cash is not a safe idea, especially coming from Uber itself. Drivers will now need to Beware and stay safe more than ever!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I get a lot of tips but most are on the app. If uber does away with tipping in the app we will get hardly any tips since most pax dont carry cash and dont want to open their wallets in a strangers car. I get atleast 15 dollars a day in tips on the app but almost all are from uber x, not pools, which is another reason to not do pools.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


What area(s) is this rolling out?

The most interesting (terrifying?) part of this is keeping the money straight.
Keep in mind, Uber may be "charging" the Rider $40 for a ride and only paying the driver$20-25 or less.
So as a Driver you collect the $40, but then need to "work off" that $20 (or whatever the 25%+ commission) portion you hold but isn't yours.
Hmm.. my inspection expires in 2 days; to renew or not. Excellent question.


----------



## E7R0629 (Apr 9, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> a bit dramatic, cashiers deal with it just fine, so you'll be ok.
> 
> Now you get more trips and more likely to get change as tips now. Win win for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I accept cash rides all the time and cut Uber out of every trip.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

This is the stupidity that will ruin Uber. You will get held up or killed for $6. I will not be carrying cash to give change. Hopefully it’s a service you opt into.


----------



## hsilfen2 (Apr 29, 2019)

im not taking cash rides period...im not watching people jump out...I don't give a shit...if your cash your out of my car


----------



## Kele1 (Apr 24, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Could not help but notice it was British accent and showed pounds and not dollars. I don't see this happening in the USA, home of the plastic money!


----------



## drstoney (Apr 26, 2017)

Ubers decision for cash is potentially dangerous and irresponsible for we the drivers.


----------



## Zoofus (Feb 26, 2019)

This is a horrible, dangerous idea. Many drivers (myself included) will stop driving if it becomes known that ride share drivers are carrying cash. This is just one more example of Uber putting drivers' concerns last.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.


Given Über's brilliant business model of more rides creates ever greater losses, and of course more business for driver partners, not to mention ever more BS, I can't help but wonder how long until free trips are introduced as a permanent feature.

.


----------



## Ridesharemtl (May 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Great, so now we are back to the 25% of the fare !


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


I regret I posted a reply on this earlier without really looking at it.
It is easy to forget that Uber is operating on a Global scale and has at any one time several dozens of markets they are dealing with. In the USA alone markets vary from City to City or within the 50 States.
The OP, Average Guy, is in Canada. The video appears to be at a minimum made for a market outside of the USA and possibly outside of North America. I heard a rumor it was for South Africa - all I do know is the vehicles shown are right-hand drive and the monetary notes are pounds ( eg: £5 ). If it does ever come to US markets, I'm sure there will be an uproar.
Notice in the video how it mentions the Drivers owes Uber following a trip. If the Driver gets stiffed - what happens?
If the Driver doesn't have change for the Rider, what happens?
But worse yet, as I mentioned previously, assume driver completes the trip and the passengers fare is $15. They hand over a $20 bill (assuming US currency and bills in the example) and driver gives Rider $5 change. Nothing new here and simple math. But also assume that was an upfront price and the Driver is only earning less than $10. The Driver's Uber "balance" is then NEGATIVE $5-$6 dollars because the Driver is holding some of Uber's money. Drivers better have excellent logging of every transaction and dashcam coverage to back it all up.



Nobo said:


> JFC this has to be a troll people already scam enough with credit trips . which Market is this live in does anyone know ?


Cars were right hand drive and money exhanged was shown as £5 (pound), so UK and territories are My guess.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

If anything this would move us more towards NOT being ICs. 

Say for example you do a cash trip, and 'owe' Uber $20 and have to 'work it off'. You are no longer free to set your own hours or free to operate as you wish (collect cash or not, use app payments only).

The US needs a way to make electronic payments via phone as simple as a debit card.


----------



## dave6 (Apr 29, 2019)

NO WAY... I did that 20 years ago, not going back to it..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> If anything this would move us more towards NOT being ICs.
> 
> Say for example you do a cash trip, and 'owe' Uber $20 and have to 'work it off'. You are no longer free to set your own hours or free to operate as you wish (collect cash or not, use app payments only).


Does not compute. The cash is just a payment advance. The rest would be deducted from your future non-cash earnings probably, or at worst case, you would have to pay Uber probably from your bank or at the hub. But you wouldn't have to work it off unless you plan on spending it right away. You already have the cash you just need to give it to Uber.



StephenT said:


> If the Driver doesn't have change for the Rider, what happens?


I think it said that the driver does not need to carry change, so the passenger is expected to pay in exact change. If the rider doesn't have exact change, then I presume that means the difference is a tip, (or that Uber will deduct the change from your earnings and give it to the rider as ride credit).

My prediction is that almost no passengers will pay with any coins and that cash rides will almost all be accompanied by a cash tip.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

So what happens with upfront pricing when Uber is taking 60% of the fare!? You get a $20 trip, the passenger hands you $20 bucks and you owe Uber $12 and only get to keep $8. That's gonna be tough as they suck that $12 out of your other earnings (probably two hours worth of driving. Like, literally, you're going to drive the next 2 hours for NO PAY). When you get the $20 you're definitely going to feel like you deserve it all.

Plus, it seems this video was made for the UK market only.


----------



## Buddybob (Nov 12, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> why would rider opt for private driver when uber/lyft is allows on demand service, near instantaneous, insured with safety features, and is probably cheaper (unless you charge rates lower than uber)?


I also have a few private fares. Some people want the same familiar driver. That's why they do it. I'm talking Uber Black.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Does not compute. The cash is just a payment advance. The rest would be deducted from your future non-cash earnings probably, or at worst case, you would have to pay Uber probably from your bank or at the hub. But you wouldn't have to work it off unless you plan on spending it right away. You already have the cash you just need to give it to Uber.
> 
> 
> I think it said that the driver does not need to carry change, so the passenger is expected to pay in exact change. If the rider doesn't have exact change, then I presume that means the difference is a tip, (or that Uber will deduct the change from your earnings and give it to the rider as ride credit).
> ...


You think that people are just going to round up and be happy about it? Do you not see people wait in line at the cashier for the $0.01 in change???? If anything drivers will simply cancel once they learn the pass wants to pay in cash.

Uber will save tons on CC fees. To say that 'the poor', who order a ride off a cell phone, cannot go to the quickie mart and buy a $25 uber card is ridiculous. Do the math:

Uber made $11.3 BILLION in revenue. Most of that are booking fees. 2% paid to the CC processors = $226,000,000

The fact that I now have to remit payment means that they are no longer a simple 'transportation company' but rather much closer to a dispatcher working on my behalf.


----------



## Smazzit (Jan 16, 2019)

Wait what???? Hell nah


----------



## djmc (Mar 28, 2015)

lol just don't pick anyone up for cash from ghetto areas at 1:30 AM on a Saturday, why is this difficult?


----------



## nm339242 (Dec 4, 2016)

djmc said:


> lol just don't pick anyone up for cash from ghetto areas at 1:30 AM on a Saturday, why is this difficult?


You won't know it's cash until they arrive at the destination


----------



## djmc (Mar 28, 2015)

nm339242 said:


> You won't know it's cash until they arrive at the destination


Well that's dumb...way to set drivers up for being robbed ?


----------



## Mvtbooks (Apr 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


----------



## nm339242 (Dec 4, 2016)

djmc said:


> Well that's dumb...way to set drivers up for being robbed ?


Like uber cares about us


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JqYork said:


> So what happens with upfront pricing when Uber is taking 60% of the fare!? You get a $20 trip, the passenger hands you $20 bucks and you owe Uber $12 and only get to keep $8. That's gonna be tough as they suck that $12 out of your other earnings (probably two hours worth of driving. Like, literally, you're going to drive the next 2 hours for NO PAY). When you get the $20 you're definitely going to feel like you deserve it all.


It's a really messed up way of thinking, but understandable considering how many drivers desperately rely on instant pay to make ends meet. For me, I've always got enough money in the bank for buying a new car. For those who rely on instant pay, with the right mindset, the cash rides should be even better since you have instant cash in your hand without needing to pay the $0.50 fee if you need to buy gas right now.

The way I look at it is that I make the amount of money the app says I do on every trip. The amount I received in cash or direct deposit later makes no difference. The cash ride is just a cash advance on your next weekly direct deposit, so your next direct deposit will be smaller. It is all money and it all spends the same way. What matters to me is the amount I get by the end of the week and it will work out the same there. This sort of cash ride arrangement will make a difference in the next few hours but in the long run will make no difference. You're only working for free after a cash advance if you are thinking about quitting for good right after that $20 fare and don't plan on paying back the part you owe Uber.

You could also think of it as a cash advance on your previous earnings rather than your future earnings if you haven't instant paid out on earlier earnings yet.

Thinking about it as "working for free to pay it off" is one way of looking at it, but in the end we are mostly dealing with imaginary cloud money so you could legitimately think about it in a number of different ways for a more positive or more negative thinking. Most of the money I've ever had has never had a physical form. Direct deposited to bank and spent via credit card electronically.

From a purely logical standpoint, I really can't see a downside to the cash advance at all.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Nobo said:


> Quote from UBER help page FFS this may get me, carrying cash is not a thing I want to do.
> 
> Your app will confirm that a trip fare must be paid in cash by displaying "Collect cash" when you arrive at your rider's destination and end the trip. Please note there is no indication of whether a trip will include cash fare before you accept the trip request.
> 
> ...


What if the rider jumps out of the car without paying or they don't have enough to cover the cost of the ride? Uber still takes it out your earnings? Cancel


----------



## Scottrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok I bring $50 in bills for change. Rider hands me a 50 Now what? All my change is gone. Next rider gives me a twenty needs 12 in change. Oh no! Now we are at a stand off. What a mess that will be.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Scottrow said:


> Ok I bring $50 in bills for change. Rider hands me a 50 Now what? All my change is gone. Next rider gives me a twenty needs 12 in change. Oh no! Now we are at a stand off. What a mess that will be.


Uber says we don't need to carry change. Rider will either get ride credit with excess funds or it will be a tip.


----------



## hitwriter (Apr 20, 2019)

49matrix said:


> My car locks the doors once you put it in drive. Once you're at the destination leave it in drive which will keep the doors locked and prevent a "dine & dash."
> 
> 
> FYI. Those drivers who are planning on participating in this hair brained scheme and have a bank account, you have the option of depositing any excess cash you are uncomfortable carrying with you at a branch of your bank that has an ATM. They're open 7/24 and most machines accept cash deposits.


Another great location to get robbed at night! To the point the man with the gun in your face isn't going to know you deposited your $5.00 cash trip fare and shoot you anyway for saying you have no cash.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Uber says we don't need to carry change. Rider will either get ride credit with excess funds or it will be a tip.


Dashcam.
First, I don't envision dealing with this in California, USA anytime soon. The video was made for overseas markets.
If I did face this, I would be sure to hold up whatever a rider passes me in front of my dashcam and let the camera get a real shot of the bill handed. Rider claims they handed a $20 bill to cover a $9 ride when it was actually a $10, etc. CYA


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Scottrow said:


> Ok I bring $50 in bills for change. Rider hands me a 50 Now what? All my change is gone. Next rider gives me a twenty needs 12 in change. Oh no! Now we are at a stand off. What a mess that will be.


$150 in change will solve it. It's not like Cash grips will be a frequent method of payment. As change goes down visit nearby ATM/bank for more.


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

Scottrow said:


> Ok I bring $50 in bills for change. Rider hands me a 50 Now what?


THANK THEM for the nice tip!!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Nobo said:


> link please
> 
> this is going to cause a world of shit . people are going to be quoted X amount for the ride and if it's over the quote they are going to pitch a fit , detours for construction accident takes 30 extra minutes .... shit is about to get real


 I can see this only causing problems. disputes over the cost of the ride are going to surface.
Another problem to consider how does Uber get their money. The customer is paying you your portion of the ride as well as Uber's portion. Which could create disputes with Uber when it comes time to settle with them.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I would NEVER have change, trip is $30.50 and you only have $40, thanks for the $9.50 tip. It would be up to the passenger to have exact change for the ride


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I would NEVER have change, trip is $30.50 and you only have $40, thanks for the $9.50 tip. It would be up to the passenger to have exact change for the ride


If this ever Materializes in New Jersey or Pennsylvania, I will never have change. I will never keep change. And mostly I will ask for payment at the beginning of the ride not at the end of the ride if that's possible. I don't even want to [email protected]@k around with this cash [email protected]@t


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber now starting to roll out cash trips. Reason? Cash trips allow more riders to use Uber and that means more business for you, the driver.
> 
> Please be safe out there, carry some cash for change and don't get robbed.
> 
> ...


Good, then they can jump out and run on ya'll in stead of cabs when their cards are tapped out!

That video was publish 12/26/2018.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I can see this only causing problems. disputes over the cost of the ride are going to surface.
> Another problem to consider how does Uber get their money. The customer is paying you your portion of the ride as well as Uber's portion. Which could create disputes with Uber when it comes time to settle with them.


I agree, I already have enough passengers vent at me at the "obscene rates" as if I have any control over it (and the rates are far lower than local taxis, which is doubtless why they use Uber), but nonetheless, people would argue at the end of the trip refuse to pay, Uber would then charge your account for not collecting the money. There are so many ways this can end badly. People already try to scam out of rides using card tricks.....


----------

